# My birthday present to myself..



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

5 or 6 year's ago,I said that I wanted to get an R34 GTR for my 24th birthday,well today I can say i've acheived something which I thought at one point would be a dream...

I haven't picked it up yet,waiting on my R33 GTR to sell so I've got the rest of the money that I need (shameless bump,my for sale thread is here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150819-1997-silver-r33-gtr-9500-435bhp.html#post1454249 )

A few old pic's from the seller..

























And I also gift this as a gift aswell 









Some of you may remember the car from a few months ago,it got sold and I was given the contact details for the new owner,we kept in touch and it turned out they where thinking about selling it,which is where I put in my offer and it got accepted.

It is a UK Spec R34 GTR,with full history,HKS GTSS's etc etc,running approx 450bhp.

Can't wait to pick it up,so can someone please buy my R33 GTR asap please :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome baiya!

And Happy Birthday! You have aged real quick!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Next time you're in London, a complimentary GTR wash for your BNR34.. Think of it as a birthday present! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I knew it!!!

Congrats (iA once your 33 sells) bro!

Good going for 24


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Lovely  always wanted a yellow 34, looks the nuts in the flesh, specially if blended with a carbon bonnet and black wheels.

happy birthday :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks guys ,i've stretched my money enough to buy this thing,main thing now is to drive it ,mods can come when funds allow


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done fella and happy birthday!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Toni is not going to be pleased! :chuckle:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice, best of luck with it


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice R34 =)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Toni already kinda know's so I think i'm safe for now.. 
Thanks again everyone


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW Happy Birthday mate!

Great present!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Lovely motor! Welcome to the 34 club


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome dude


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thats that target well and truly nailed :thumbsup:

Good on ya and Many Happy Returns for your B'day


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mook said:


> Awesome dude


Good Cop, Bad Cop. Mook is out of character so watch out for Toni! I did try and warn you :chuckle:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Congrats and happy birthday :clap:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice, and what a present:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thank you to all  - it's been alot of hard work and worrying will it or won't it happen over the last few week's,but we got there in the end 

It's yellow,so Toni should let me off hopefully


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You will now, officially be, teachers pet and can do no wrong on here

Well done on achieving your goal though, it sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Emil and Happy Birthday

Tell me your bringing it down to becketts


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one mate....happy B'Day.....that's some present...cant wait to see it....need to bring it over when you get it and can spend a few hours washing and polishing.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it was detailed by the last owner so it's quite clean already,not much left for me to do apart from keeping it maintained,i'm sure i'll be able to do something to it somehow,wax the door shut's etc 

It may be there for Beckett's,depends if I can get my current one sold in time 
thanks again to everyone for birthday wishes ,offically the 5th May now,so I need to get use to calling myself 24 and not 23 ,good thing I still feel 18  lol


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

happy for you!!! :clap::clap::clap:

nice car :thumbsup:

i wanted to own one since the R34 was released in 99 

happy birthday by the way ;-)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn i've just turned 20, couldn't imagine having enough to buy something like that in 4 years  Congrats


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

LiamGTR said:


> Damn i've just turned 20, couldn't imagine having enough to buy something like that in 4 years  Congrats


I didn't think it'd happen either mate,but trust me it can be done :thumbsup:
Thank's again,can't wait to pick the car up and drive her home


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Feel free to send me a PM on how you accomplished such a goal!:runaway:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Feel free to send me a PM on how you accomplished such a goal!:runaway:


Savings ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Be aware all, from now on this guy is protected, we yellows stick together.

Would be great to see you out in it soon chap!

John, as if I would ever be the bad cop. 
Grrrr


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats dude i know you'll look after her every need !!:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Emil! The 34 looks lovely.

Hopefully your 33 will sell soon.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase:thumbsup:
That is a really nice birthday present.


Terje.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks again for the compliment's  - yep I'll be at JapShow,Supercar Sunday,ASDA track event with th car,and some other show's more than likely if I can afford the petrol and tickets 

Now,is the last remaining yellow UK R34 on here aswell? We need to try get all 3 together


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Holy crap!!

Congrats!!

Cant believe it, so glad you still got the passion, thats surely whats kept you init/going for so long.

Oh yes! .... bring on the midnight runs!!!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy birthday matey, nice one on the 34, im going the same route, but not a yellow one lol

Mikey


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nozza1 said:


> Holy crap!!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> ...


thanks Naz :thumbsup:,o yes,as we said before,once you've got the Skyline bug,there's no getting rid of it 
Saw N-boost (Imran?) at the weekend in his M3 at BP,not sure if he told you,did ask how you were as I hadn't seen you on here in a while aswell

Mike - Yellow is where it's at ,ask Toni,she'll agree with me


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Emil!


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Wow congratulations pal! Good to see someone save up hard to get a R34 GTR at your age.

Just don't get egged on for a race, i'm sure you're smarter than that any ways :thumbsup:

Regards,
Graham

ps Happy Birthday


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Rem & Graham ,yeah I've had more than enough people try it before in our previous Skyline's,it annoy's them even more when you don't race and they usually get bored and drive off in a stupid manner eventually and leave me alone


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Now,is the last remaining yellow UK R34 on here aswell? We need to try get all 3 together


I know who owns it, I tried to get him to sell it two me once or twice.

You will get every punk wanting to race you btw, trouble with yellow is it does stand out a bit.:runaway:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations Emil, look forward to seeing it!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice one fella


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks ,some picture's below of how the car sit's now with the HSD coilovers


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

thats looks stunning, well done and good luck with it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Sam,I can't wait to drive it again! Can someone buy my R33 GTR please ,you can see how awesome it is already!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting how the lights are blacked in!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mashallah, that looks so good!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lovely looking car in all respects! 

Good luck selling the R33.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

car looks stunning mate,

what the plans on it??
keeping it stock or moddifing it??


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think we might have to have a Highlander moment...there can only be one....:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol I'm sure we can settle for 3 ,thanks SO much for the comments,i've been sat at work looking at the pictures,network won't let me log in so I can just view the pics!
The car is already tuned,it was dyno'd quite a few year's ago at 540bhp I think,was reading through my original thread that I posted about this car back a few month's back 

Alot of carbon will be on the cards,once funds allow


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

The car is just awesome...  And ya Happy Birthday


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sarahcoles said:


> The car is just awesome...  And ya Happy Birthday


13 posts and the use of the word awesome 7 times? Your clear lack of any kind of vocabulary is awesome.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 13 posts and the use of the word awesome 7 times? Your clear lack of any kind of vocabulary is awesome.



You forgot the word Ahhh as well


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Car has now been picked up,will get some picture's up for you all later,only driven it once for 7 miles since I got it,been to busy with family events


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

nice one get some pics up


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

phooootoooos


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol will get some up tonight for you all to enjoy  - Mattysupra saw it over the weekend,had a random mini meet at mine with Skyline owners/forum member's dropping by and saying hello while I was out cleaning the car's


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Car has now been picked up,will get some picture's up for you all later,only driven it once for 7 miles since I got it,been to busy with family events


What a total waste!

Leave it mine if you wish till you decide you want to drive it :nervous:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

some good news,was out in the car yesterday evening visting friends at his new house,and then with family for a party at a buffet,this car get's some attention,even at night it sticks out 
Bad news,is that i've ended up with flu like symptoms with a fever,banging headache and was shivering all through the night so i didn't go work and also to ill to drive it anywhere 
Had a mammoth 13 hours of sleep compared to my usual 6 which has helped,though still not great ,here are some pics anyway:


































And finally,parked in the garage as it sit's now  - excuse rubbish phone photo,car has also been cleaned properly and is very shiny


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

White wheels.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Love It !


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks very nice. Awesome


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks awesome mate!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't get white wheels whatever you do baiya..

More importantly, get well soon. Must be something in the air.. Better to be a little unwell now rather than having to deal with this come next week!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL just trying to get him to look different.

You do need a smaller front plate!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks Kadir bai,still feeling really rough 
the car will stay as it is for now,going to get it 100% maintainence wise before I start tinkering with it


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

iA it clears up in a few days. Not feeling so great myself..

But yes, as Toni rightly notes, you would do well to treat your new toy to a smaller front plate. That UK sized plate looks wrong.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yellow has never apealed to me,especially with R34's but dude...."I BELIEVE" (in a strong red neck accent ...looks mint mate.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic buddy, loving it, looks superb and chuffed for you, although hope your feeling better soon buddy.

What plans have you got for this beauty fella?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks Will,feeling better than I was but still not great,I start fasting next week aswell so need to be 100% by then!
Plans for now is just maintainence,need to get it mapped asap though as the ECU was replaced due the stock unit giving up the ghost  - got a stage 1 mapped Power FC in but not tuned for the car still..
plans for winter include re-furb wheels,tidy engine bay,rust proofing,change all fluids,upgraded brake lines along with a host of small changes


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Love R34 GTR in yellow


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice 
as above very much liking this one


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome Duddeee .


----------

